# Does anyone know how to use the uw-195 platinum stripper?



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ive perchased this chemical uw-195 from uwin nanotech and it leaches pgms but they wont teach me how to recover pgms out. They told me it would cost me $10,000 to teach me. The uwin nano tec did give me the flow chart but wont tell me how to use it. Is anybody familure with this proccess?


----------



## Lou (Aug 10, 2016)

You're in luck...today we are running a sale. While I can't straight up tell you, as I have no idea why anyone would buy a proprietary platinum stripper and don't know what's in it or who makes it, refining has its share of sledgehammers. 

The answer to your question may be found on the forum. And when you find it, you might consider the $10K you just saved and donate something to the forum.

We cover it from *Al* to *Zn* here and most everything precious in between.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 10, 2016)

Did you sign any releases or non disclosure paperwork when you purchased the product? If not, you could post the MSDS sheets and any instructions they gave you to use it and we can try to figure out what it is. 

As Lou said, if you give us enough information about the product you can likely save $10K.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes i agree with you %100 Lou, however, i have found myself persuing this field of work and hobby. It is what fasinates me and keeps my life interresting. Or i think it will be plane boring
And yeah if i could get the pieces to the puzzle of UW-195, i would definitely be more than happy to donate. I have been study for like 3yrs, no big pay out yet. I have been working very slow, learning proper ways to handle things and watching how things react. Been working in small incroments just to make sure i dont kill myself or no major hazourds spills. But yes i would be happy to donate if that was the case. 
4metals i havent signed no disclosure documents but ill have to get back to you about the msds. I was told that the base chemical its made up of is Thiorea. I think thats spelled correct. But i dont know that for sure. Not yet. O i do have the flow chart. Dont know if that would do you any good without the msds. Ill have to get back to you for the msds


----------



## Lou (Aug 10, 2016)

You can never peruse overmuch.

It's probably just thiourea and a proton donor or 

this: 
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/aldrich/219460?lang=en&region=US


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah a gentleman fron shor told me it was Thioruea base.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah i looked through the bill of sale and no chemical formula or no msds. So i emailed the rep to see if she would give it to me. Are they supose to suply the the msds if requested?


----------



## 4metals (Aug 10, 2016)

Any chemical supplier selling in the US must provide a MSDS. It is one of the things the DNR will be looking to see.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah i figured it was,so i emailed her and told her i needed the msds. She will prob contact me tomorrow. I got her phone number also.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 10, 2016)

Tell her you need them for the EPA.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah i told her that the msds was for epa and i didnt know how they will react. Probably not very good. Hopefully she will email the msds to me tomorrow


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 10, 2016)

If she doesn't, just let her know that you'll be referring the EPA to her company for the information, so she should probably expect a site visit at their facility.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Aug 10, 2016)

Some companies can get out of telling you what chemical they use is in their MSDS sheet, or giving away their secret recipes claiming Proprietary information of their product, the MSDS will sometimes then have clues but you may not find the true chemical involved.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 10, 2016)

Well good news. She just sent me the msds. From what i read it isnt nothing close to Thioruea. View attachment MSDS_UW-195(English).pdf


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 11, 2016)

So what do you guys think of the UW-195 MSDS? Think i could get some help learning how to drop the PMs out of the leaching?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 11, 2016)

Specifically, what type of scrap do you plan on stripping? In my experience, platinum plating is as rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 11, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Specifically, what type of scrap do you plan on stripping? In my experience, platinum plating is as rare as hen's teeth.


Cats I believe. 

Dave


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah cats mainly. I work at a tow company and i got a stedy suply of cc. And i got plenty of people buy them from if i can learn the proper amount to pay for them. To me its easier to learn how to refine than learning how to buy them at a profitable value to refine. But im not sure how to get the PGMs out of this uw-195. She gave me the flow chart to the stripper but she asked me not to share it.


----------



## Lou (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd say they're lying on their msds


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 12, 2016)

Could you explain why you think they are lying?


----------



## Palladium (Aug 12, 2016)

http://patents.com/us-20160102408.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2016)

Palladium said:


> http://patents.com/us-20160102408.html


Good find, Ralph, although it sure doesn't look like the MSDS.


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 12, 2016)

That patent also does not specifically mention platinum, though it's very much in the same vein.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 12, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> That patent also does not specifically mention platinum, though it's very much in the same vein.



I've got to ask was that a pun?


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 12, 2016)

anachronism said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > That patent also does not specifically mention platinum, though it's very much in the same vein.
> ...


It wasn't intentional, but I don't mined


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 13, 2016)

I see that like36 people have downloaded the msds, and im guessing one of you guys are tempting to figure the leaching formula out. I can tell you it is one part uw195 uw19one part 65% HNO3. Ummm if you do. I do have the reduction flow sheet but no directions on how to use it. Thats where i need to help. From what i have used it, it doesnt put off the nitric oxide that AR does. I think it a bit safer leaching chemical. But i dont know. Its new to me and dont understand it just yet, and i might not ever understand it but i hoping with yoyr fuys expience we can crack it and we can benefit from it . what do you Vets think?


----------



## butcher (Aug 13, 2016)

I cannot see how citric acid and nitric would do much good besides maybe etch reactive metals like zinc or maybe aluminum. 
I do not know enough about organic chemistry Just my opinion here.

There is some chloride involved, from the ammonium chloride, so an extremely weak aqua regia could possibly form, but with the ammonium chloride I believe it could tend to counter that with platinum in solution if the nitric was not so high in content, or was removed.

Personally, my opinion is if I bought this I would chuck it up to education, I cannot see it being much good.

If it possibly by chance does leach some platinum into solution, I think you would have to get rid of free nitric acid, that is if the ammonium compound did not precipitate (after nitric was eliminated). If platinum was in solution after de-NOxing a stannous test may work to check for platinum in solution.

If this is the MSDS, I do not See it really working with darn.
Not sure how the carbon would affect this but I cannot see any benefits from it.

I think I would forget it and move on.
Looks like a waste of money to me.


I would ask the company to prove their claims or refund my money. like maybe that would not just be another waste of time?
My opinion only. but what do I know? Not much about this.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you for you opinion much appreciated. Okey what should i do with it without hurting my pocket? I feel pretty stupid for jot thinking this far a ahead. She did tell me to just use sodium hydroxide to neutralize it. Then it would be ok to dump? Or no? 
I am still going to hold out to see if anyone else as anything to add befor i think about getting rid of it.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 13, 2016)

Well the only example I could see that the company gives with catalyst is for pd, and it looks like pellets.
They used half their solution and half nitric. Nitric alone will leach pd although their additive seems to speed it up a bunch.
Would like to see an example for pt.
Could be for pt it is only done as an additive for stripping electrolytically.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you used it at all? Like processed any cats with it or whatever?

Have you used a stannous test to see if it actually held anything into solution?

Try cementing with *Al* or *Zn*

I dont see why it wouldnt follow the rules of the electromotive series of metals.

I think that was the hint a very intelligent member tried to give earlier.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 13, 2016)

This whole thing sounds familiar. Is there one formula and 10 different companies in China making it?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 13, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Have you used it at all? Like processed any cats with it or whatever?
> 
> Have you used a stannous test to see if it actually held anything into solution?
> 
> ...



Please try reading the full thread along with other realavent post's on the subject posted by the OP in other threads before just making a post to say something.


----------



## Lou (Aug 14, 2016)

Now that I know it's a bunch of nitric acid and in light of the patent, I understand better.

Do not try to cement it out with metals! 

While maybe aluminum and certainly zinc/copper would work, it would be very wasteful of aluminum and/or zinc and produce fumes. The aluminum might not even react unless there is sufficient chloride or citrate to depassivate it and if it does, much fume will be produced. More HCl would have to be added.

The truth is, this type of leach is annoying to recover. You might get away concentrating the values with a weak base ion exchange column. The other option is to concentrate it down -- the ammonium and citrate both get oxidized as the solution is transformed to a chloride solution.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2016)

Poor man's ar. Lol
I'm not understanding the citric part Lou. This is all well above my pay grade but would citric acid make colloidal gold or does all that excess nitric prevent it?


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2016)

Open mouth.... insert foot.
Catalytics don't have gold. Lol


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2016)

Palladium, seems that happens to all of us with big feet.


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Lou said:


> Now that I know it's a bunch of nitric acid and in light of the patent, I understand better.
> 
> Do not try to cement it out with metals!
> 
> ...


 


Do not try to cement it out with metals! 

I have tried using zinc on in it. It doesnt work. It just goes into solution. 
I am a new and dumb to these refining methods and yeah its above my pay grade by far.


The truth is, this type of leach is annoying to recover. You might get away concentrating the values with a weak base ion exchange column. 

Could you exsplain more sir? Not sure if i understand what you are saying . what weak base ion ? And how to apply? Exchsnge column?

The other option is to concentrate it down -- the ammonium and citrate both get oxidized as the solution is transformed to a chloride solution.


You might be on to something there but. If i remember correctly i tried a stannous test and it didnt have no effect . i know the pgm ppm in solution because i had a lab test it. The palladium was naturally high pd ppm but the rest if pgms ppm was low. But i was working in winter season and i was working in mo winter weathet with no heat at the time. Now i got more glass, pumps, and exc. But much more equipment to build and aquire.
The main pgm solution woulnt test positive with stannous but the water that i used to soak the honey combs in to wash them and then concentrated(evaporated) the wash solution down, it would test postive with stannous then.
Would that explain your theory? 
Unfortunately i am waiting for DNR to show up for inspection before i start anymore studies.


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2016)

Gold with High nitric in solution, the stannous test will not work, the stannous chloride has to reduce the gold to a metal colloidal solution, nitric keeps gold oxidized. Or re-oxidizes the gold back into solution, which can happen if you just have a little free nitric which can be seen (sometimes) as a violet color reaction that soon disappears...

I cannot say how the stannous chloride test works with PGM solutions, but I would guess (it is still a reduction reaction), and free nitric acid has similar effects on the stannous tests, the nitric keeping the metals oxidized in solution, preventing a positive test even with metals in solution...


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 15, 2016)

Palladium said:


> Open mouth.... insert foot.
> Catalytics don't have gold. Lol


 


Actually in the higher end cars 2012 and newer have some gold in the cats. I read it online in article, ill try to find it again. The lady rep from Uwin brought it to my attion also and i begun to research and find proof. Ill check to see if i can find the artical again right now.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 15, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=23246&p=244471&hilit=gold+converters+jimdoc#p244232


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 15, 2016)

Here you go Palladium check this out.


View attachment wgc_catalytic_converter_final_desktop_180214.pdf


----------



## nickvc (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry but there is no gold in cats, the rising gold price killed off the idea and the company behind it.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 16, 2016)

I do remember reading that Kevin (kjavanb123) posted about gold in cats he was processing but those were from the Middle East and I do not know how old they were or how much gold he recovered overall, whether it was significant or a trace. 

But today's cats have Pt, Pd, and Rh.


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2016)

As I recall, it was someone else's gold that contaminated the furnace and made him think he had gold from a catcon.


Lou


----------



## learn2live34 (Aug 25, 2016)

Im not sure if this is a good idea, but could i donate this uw-195 to one of the well knowledged GRF member for father studies. It would be nice if i could get some kind of payment for it but to be honest i dont want to waste the potential of the chemical and have to nutrilize it a dump it because of my stupidity of buying something that i didnt understand in the first place.
I have plenty of this uw-195 and plan on keeping some for myself for a while to do father studies with it, to see if i can get the flow chart figured out and to work out for me. Oyeah i do have the flow chart to the chemical uw-195 but no instructions to use it. Anyways guys what should i do with it. 
1. Nutrilize and dump with at least doubled amount of water
2.just pay a hazardous waste disposal company take it and i eat the bill.
3 like i said im willibg to donate the a well knowledged GRF member. 
Well i thank you guys lookibg forward to you guidance. 
Thanks
Learn2live


----------



## nickvc (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't be too hasty in getting rid of an expensive reagent.
We have a thread running, further things that may be of interest to members , by Deano , which details building an activated carbon column, from my understanding this should leach all the metals from the solution and then leave the solution ready for more leaching of values, it may not be a simple off the shelf idea but may well work with what you have, maybe add to the thread with the question I'm sure Deano would know the answer to whether it would work or not.


----------

